# "Big Run Bay" at Alum Creek Lake



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone ever fished this area? It's the big bay if you bear to the west going north toward the 36/37 bridge instead of staying in the main lake/old creek bed. It looks very interesting on the map, unfortunately the closest ramp to it is the campers' boat ramp.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i took 3 days off work last month and trolled big run almost the whole time because i havent spent much time fishing that area. there are some good points and dropoffs there are a couple of islands which is unique to that part of the lake. fishing was just ok for me but i wasnt working at it too hard. just enjoyed being out there during the week in the morning and not at my desk. lot of boats set up on the berlin station road bed buoys and then that bay seems to fill up with swimmers and party boats in the summer evenings.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Have fished it for years & years ; it's now the boaters cove & its a zoo on nice summer weekends.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I've fished it a few times with medium success. I've heard good things about it. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Turned into a party zone used to be a peaceful place to fish


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip noticed the same thing the last time out - There must have been 30 boats over there just hanging out. Hopefully those boats will be put in storage in a couple weeks.


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

Ditto. Was there on Sat. Morning exploring (my first time on the lake in my bass boat). by the time I got to that area (around 12:00) it was full of boats, I turned around @ the buyos! 

BTW: New to the forum, looking for info on fishing Alum & Hoover...just moved to the area not to long ago.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Interesting looking place. Big time boat anchor zone. If you fish back there you need to have patience or don't put yourself through it. I have seen people anchor and swim right in front of fishermen. They just don't know.


----------

